# Best 3D Projector?



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

Looking for a 3D Projector for my brother to consider in a dedicated HT setup in his house. He was looking at the Optoma 65 with the 3D-XL, but he wants full 1080P. Open to suggestion....


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

New projectors are coming out this month or very soon. He should wait till the reviews are in.

The new ones are 240hz leaving dual 120hz for 3D content.


----------



## 604pedro (Oct 22, 2011)

I went with the jvc rs50. after ck'g wany others, can't beat then for a 15'x23'x9' room
good hunting!


----------



## Vibration (Jul 21, 2011)

The key to good 3D is starting out with plenty of native brightness in 2D, so that after the processing and dark glasses (which chew up about 85% of the light), you still have a watchable picture...one that's not so dim you strain your brain. The other key element -- at least with respect to active 3D -- is to have at least 120Hz in 3D...or 60 frames per eye. 144Hz is better (72 frames per eye). Avoid 96Hz (48 frames per eye), as these are the ones that give 3D a bad rap -- jitter, headaches, etc.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The best I have seen personally is the Runco D73 which is well out of most peoples price range, the JVC units have looked good and the various trade shows and demo setups I have seen.


----------



## acurlik (Oct 26, 2011)

I think your on track with the OPTOMA, I would look at the HD8600 or the HD8200.
The Optoma HD8200 represents the finest in home theater technologies. Utilizing a 1080p DLP DMD chipset from Texas Instruments and Optoma’s exclusive PureMotion Technology, the HD8200 delivers excellent color saturation and subtle details by smoothing motion and reducing judder. Combining amazing motion processing, ISFccc Day and Night certified modes and user friendly features, the HD8200 delivers superior image quality for the most demanding custom installations. 

Good luck, Andrew


----------

